# GAS SAVER PILL (Short paragraph)



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

A new product is finally being introduced into the U.S. after being kept from the American public for over 10 years since its development! The product is called the Ubiee Gas Saver Pill FE-3 (found at this site http://www.ubieepill.com/catalog/testimonials.php). I overheard my radio this morning and heard the hosts talk about how they tested the pill in their car and saw how much less gas it consumed, for example, a chrysler sebrings' usual miles with half a tank of gas was achieved with only using 1/8 of the gasoline. The product claims to reduce emissions, increase mpg, and increase engine power. It works on all gas powered and diesel motors. The funny thing is that even though NASA produced the product, our government wouldn't allow the item to be marketed in the US, thats why we haven't heard of it. The pills have been used all over asia and new zealand and other countries. Now their 10 year contract is over and it can now be sold right HERE in the USA. It sucks that we had to suffer high gas prices and low mpgs because the government didn't want the oil companies to lose money during these years. Could the release of this pill into the market be the reason for those high gas prices in the past few months? Who knows, but all I care about is when I get my hands on these pills, I'll definitely use them all the time. I wonder how much they cost... Has anyone ever heard of these power pills too? And gear heads, do you think its gonna give the GA16DE a noticeable increase in gas mileage and power?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

BS. An internal combustion engine is an internal combustion engine, no pill is gonna let it make more power burning the same amount of fuel. You'll still do your ~40% efficiency no matter what magic pills or magnets or other crap you try.
Only way I could see it increasing your mileage is if the pill would clog your injectors, then you'd run lean, ping, and, being afraid of pinging, you'd lay off the gas pedal. Just like tornado/turbonator - restrict your intake and thus save gas 
Look at it this way, if Russians aren't using it, it's not worth it. Period. We aren't. Water injection, synthetic oil, advanced timing - yes, everybody and his dog does it over there. Magic pills, magnets, intake swirlers - no, we aren't rich enough to buy that crap.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have the ultimate and complete solution as a gas saver for every vehicle in the world.













Walk.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

From the website: 
For only €29.95 you will obtain:

Your own personalized Website to market the pills and earn commissions in the first level. 

The opportunity to refer this opportunity to others and earn commissions from their sales in a second level 

An Admin Panel to control your profits and network 

A revolutionary VoIP system that allows you to call for free with our personnel and with expert people in Network Marketing that will guarantee your success in this business 

24 Hour Technical Support, Marketing and Commercialization assistance 

Marketing tools to develop your Online business 

Global Business Opportunity. You can market to people all around the world. 

A 100% secure platform that guarantees the best performance with your Website 

****************************************************
Why don't you peddle the pyramid scheme elsewhere.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow! An Internet AMWAY. Only, it's even stupider products.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> I have the ultimate and complete solution as a gas saver for every vehicle in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Walk.


That was wrose then the add I saw for birth control that is 100% effective and you don't have to take a pill or get a shot.

not doing it. IF anything the answer should have been anal.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> From the website:
> For only €29.95 you will obtain:
> 
> Your own personalized Website to market the pills and earn commissions in the first level.
> ...


WtF I ain't peddling or trying to sell this shit. I just wanted opinions. I know you guys know how shitty the turbonator and tornado are, but those have been tested to work like crap. But what if this product works? Then what? I want to see actual real results before I actually buy them. I'm just asking you guys what you all thought about it, not flame me for "peddling" the scheme. This is the only place that I posted that paragraph, since I trusted you guys in your opinions. I'm not trying to convince anybody to buy it. Since most of you don't believe the product, then I'm guessing it's useless then. We'll just have to wait and see what this thing actually does when tested for market production.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

So do you eat these pills or are they supositories?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> So do you eat these pills or are they supositories?


Hey xbrandonx, was this the "anal" answer you were looking for??


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Let me know when the Horsepower pills come out 


I wonder if the same people fall for this that fall for the Nigerian Bank scams?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> So do you eat these pills or are they supositories?


Better yet, will Canadians get them cheaper  :thumbdwn: :loser:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

When I was in the Boy Scouts, we used to tell the newest scouts that rabbit turds were "smart pills" when we'd come across them in the woods.

None of them would to try and eat them. I guess they were smart enough already.  

I wonder if they'd believe these things offered some breakthrough advancements for fuel systems?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I calculate that if you installed every gas saver devise and they met all the claims of the manufacturer. You would have to stop every 2 miles and drain off 5 gallons of fuel.lol


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> WtF I ain't peddling or trying to sell this shit. I just wanted opinions. I know you guys know how shitty the turbonator and tornado are, but those have been tested to work like crap. But what if this product works? Then what? I want to see actual real results before I actually buy them. I'm just asking you guys what you all thought about it, not flame me for "peddling" the scheme. This is the only place that I posted that paragraph, since I trusted you guys in your opinions. I'm not trying to convince anybody to buy it. Since most of you don't believe the product, then I'm guessing it's useless then. We'll just have to wait and see what this thing actually does when tested for market production.


Sorry if I was harsh, but come on... don't be a meat head. If it smells like shit and looks like shit, its shit. And when some "miracle business" is more interested in selling you the tools to redistribute this amazing product then its actual product, its crap. Always.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

If it was possible, why wouldnt the REAL automotive market exploit it to their own profits?


----------

